# Aon Center vs Aon Center



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

2 towers. 2 different cities. 1 name.

Aon Center Los Angeles-858 ft/262m tall and 62 stories

















































Aon Center Chicago-1,136/343m tall and 83 stories









































I can't vote for just one. They're both too nice.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Both are really fantastic towers. But I love the Aon in Chicago more than the most other Towers in the World. Can't say why but so it is.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

My favorite Aon LA picture:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

A nice night shot. I was looking for one where there is color at the top, but couldn't find one.


----------



## Toronto06 (Jun 2, 2006)

chi-town's


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Chicago's is better from a distance, but up close I like the facade of LA's better. still, my vote definately has to go Chicago, as its a very imposing looking tower compared to something rather standars. and I hate that logo on LA's.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Sh** when did LA's Aon Center Catch on fire? What happened?

Anyways i think i like Chicago's Aon center better, it's taller and looks more imposing.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

aon houston!


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't really like either. LA is nicer b/c it's black, but the white trim kills it for me and reminds me of a choclate bar. 

I like Chi-town's design more but I just don't like the white of it. 

I guess I'll vote both but really, not by much.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

sharpie20 said:


> Sh** when did LA's Aon Center Catch on fire? What happened?
> 
> Anyways i think i like Chicago's Aon center better, it's taller and looks more imposing.


From Wikipedia:



> On May 4, 1988 there was a fire on the 12th floor that destroyed five floors, injured 40 people, and left one dead.


----------



## theperthvan (Oct 1, 2005)

The one in Chicago looks much better. The LA one seems dated. And also the symmetry of Aon Chicago.

Chicago easily. (and it is phat)


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Chi-towns looks better and is better.


----------



## The Baz (May 23, 2006)

Chicago's looks great with the light color. But it sure does look lonely compared to its more nestled LA counterpart. I'd vote for Chicago.


----------



## Mascalzone (Feb 2, 2006)

Threehundred said:


> 2 towers. 2 different cities. 1 name.


and the same box...

This doesn't mean I don't like the towers, but just because they're tall...

Both designed from the same architect? I vote for the LA one, better contrast between windows and structure.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

AON LA


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I actually like both  Though I find the one in Chicago more iconic. It was once the 4th tallest in the world


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

I hope the AON Center in Los Angeles gets a face lift like the SBC tower is getting. I like both but I prefer Chicago's honestly.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Both are just great. But, I prefer La one. Chicago one has a good location.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I vote for Chicago. That fire in Los Angeles looks pretty freaky.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I like them both. LA's version has attractive cladding and looks a lot taller than it actually is. From this shot on Emporis, it almost looks as tall as Chicago's Aon.









Ultimately, however, I have to go with Chicago's Aon Center. It's taller, more iconic, slightly better-designed, and looks damn good at night.

by Flash


I also like the Chicago Aon Center's position in the skyline. With the Sears and JHC as bookends, the Aon provides a nice center of balance.


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

^^I'm not at all saying that they're identical, but that they resemble each other even a blind person would agree.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Latoso said:


> ^^I'm not at all saying that they're identical, but that they resemble each other even a blind person would agree.



Yeah I guess so... must be a Chi thing!


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

AON LA-Knows how to play with the height, and is nicer than most boxes.


----------



## chicagothesecondcity (2 mo ago)

The LA one is not bad, but Chicago's a lot better. It is taller, more iconic, and has a good spot in the skyline. Also, the building looks frickin' good at night! Something that LA's couldn't replicate.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Aon chicago is my favorite one.


----------

